# Honey Kolsch!



## twistertail (May 4, 2010)

Well I've got 10 gallons of Honey Kolsch in the fermenter now along with 10 gallons of an English Bitter.  Tried the bitter yesterday and tasted great, will probably bottle it this weekend.  Should be about 2 weeks on the Honey Kolsch, cant wait!


----------



## diesel (May 4, 2010)

I have not tried to brew my on beer yet.  I do want to try soon.  I have noticed the Sam Adams commercial on now pushing the home brewing.. So.. sounds good.


----------



## hookup (May 6, 2010)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Just taped a keg at an attempt at a Steam Beer.  Excellent, but need to work on the receipe to get the traditional taste down.


----------

